# Machinist's Jacks



## ARM (Dec 4, 2016)

Guess this is an overkill here
But we don't have much else to present, anyway
These are  similar to what we had seen here,  and which we liked and thoroughly enjoyed fabricating.
We'd like to tackle a smaller version in these next.
aRM


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 4, 2016)

Very pretty !


----------



## ARM (Dec 4, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Very pretty !


Thank You, Sir Jim


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 4, 2016)

Very Nice,  What steel did you use?


----------



## hman (Dec 4, 2016)

Nicely done!  I especially like the fine thread.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 4, 2016)

Beautiful finish.
Please post pics of you are using them!

Daryl
MN


----------



## barnett (Dec 5, 2016)

Nicely done !!


----------



## ARM (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks Guys
Much appreciate all Your kind comments
We used some scrap left-over material from shafting we had bought at the scrap Guys. Pretty sure the barrel-tube with the extension supports and the threaded knurled Lock-Rings are in BMS, (Bright Mild Steel),  whilst the male threaded height-Setters are in Stainless Steel - also from Al-salvejo  !!! ( Mr Salvage) These were from the place we used to work at and I am quite certain they were either 304 or 316 Stainless,  'cos that's what they had most their parts made in.  
Yes, had a friend suggest we use fine Threads which suit the part perfectly.
Hope this helps answer the Q.   
Adding our two-cents worth, and which might help others achieve similar if not better results, we may mention that all it would require are a few more extra minutes spent polishing on the Lathe that will enhance any part one makes; provided of course one keeps to the projected sizes and tolerances obviously.
Learnt this in the school of hard-knocks whilst polishing blades literally with blood sweat and tears. Man, would U need elbow grease there  !!!
aRM


----------

